
DailyExtremes: CNN vs. Fox - airatlantic
https://mobile.twitter.com/DailyExtremes
======
_bxg1
During the midterms we were watching the live vote tallying on CNN, and at one
point one of the hosts accidentally said "we" when referring to the Democrats.
It was at that point I stopped taking CNN seriously.

~~~
uvw
I assume you still watch Fox News?

~~~
_bxg1
I most certainly don't. I've just come to believe CNN is nearly as bad.

~~~
uvw
That's an interesting observations. "Nearly as bad".

